# Before You Replace Your Toyota's Clutch Master/Slave Cylinder



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Check for cracks in the clutch pedal bracket in the floor board! My '90 4Runner (so this applies to all '90-'95 models, and maybe earlier models too) acted like either the master or slave cylinder was going out, clutch wouldn't fully disengage. After changing those out with no improvement, I started digging and realized the clutch pedal's bracket was flexing when I pressed the clutch in. This was depriving the pedal of a precious inch or so of movement, although clutch pressure and travel seemed perfectly normal. After doing a little digging, it seems this is a common problem, and it can be fixed by either replacing the part with the new and improved version ($170, why Toyota didn't do a recall on this I don't know) or you can get the crack welded and reinforced for a little cheaper. The crack will be in the back corner of the bracket, just behind and to the left of the clutch's pivot point. Bracket is a cinch to remove too, just make sure you remove the clutch and brake clevises from the master cylinder rods, or else that bracket will never come out of there--I know!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

a precious inch or so of movement


What I wouldn't give for another inch... sorry


----------

